# يُقِيمُ لكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ نَبِيّاً مِنْ وَسَطِكَ مِنْ إِخْوَتِكَ مِثْلِي. لهُ تَسْمَعُونَ



## مونيكا 57 (14 نوفمبر 2008)

:download:*
أُقِيمُ لهُمْ نَبِيّاً مِنْ وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِهِمْ مِثْلكَ وَأَجْعَلُ كَلامِي فِي فَمِهِ فَيُكَلِّمُهُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا أُوصِيهِ بِهِ

(تث18:18)

رغم ان هذه الشبهة عتى عليها الزمن الا اننا مازلنا نسمعها حتى يومنا هذا من بعض المبطلين قائلين ها هو كتابكم المقدس يبشر بمحمد و صراحة لا ادرى اى أله هذا الذى يرسل نبيا و يرسل كتابا من عنده كى يبشر بنبى أخر و لو فرضنا ان ذلك صحيح الم يبقى سوى محمد حتى يبشر به الكتاب المقدس؟؟؟محمد الذى لم يوجد فى شريعته امر واحد لا يتعارض مع شريعة و منطق الكتاب المقدس!

يقولون ها هو الكتاب المقدس يتنبأ انه سيقوم من اخوة بنى اسرائيل و يقصدون اسماعيل نبى مثل موسى و ان هذا النبى هو محمد و لا ادرى كيف يمكن ان يصل عقل الانسان ليفكر بهذه السذاجة و لكن مع هذا فنحن مستعدين دائما لمجاوبة كل من يسالنا عن سبب الرجاء الذى فينا و نسأل المبطلين الزاعمين بوجود محمد فى هذا النص هل قرأتم الاصحاح من أوله؟؟؟ام اقتطعتم النص من سياقه؟؟؟

لنقرأ معا الاصحاح الثامن عشر من بدايته :

1 «لا يَكُونُ لِلكَهَنَةِ اللاوِيِّينَ كُلِّ سِبْطِ لاوِي قِسْمٌ وَلا نَصِيبٌ مَعَ إِسْرَائِيل. يَأْكُلُونَ وَقَائِدَ الرَّبِّ وَنَصِيبَهُ. 
2 فَلا يَكُونُ لهُ نَصِيبٌ فِي وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِهِ. الرَّبُّ هُوَ نَصِيبُهُ كَمَا قَال لهُ. 
3 «وَهَذَا يَكُونُ حَقُّ الكَهَنَةِ مِنَ الشَّعْبِ مِنَ الذِينَ يَذْبَحُونَ الذَّبَائِحَ بَقَراً كَانَتْ أَوْ غَنَماً. يُعْطُونَ الكَاهِنَ السَّاعِدَ وَالفَكَّيْنِ وَالكِرْشَ. 
4 وَتُعْطِيهِ أَوَّل حِنْطَتِكَ وَخَمْرِكَ وَزَيْتِكَ وَأَوَّل جَزَازِ غَنَمِكَ. 
5 لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ قَدِ اخْتَارَهُ مِنْ جَمِيعِ أَسْبَاطِكَ لِيَقِفَ وَيَخْدِمَ بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ هُوَ وَبَنُوهُ كُل الأَيَّامِ. 
6 «وَإِذَا جَاءَ لاوِيٌّ مِنْ أَحَدِ أَبْوَابِكَ مِنْ جَمِيعِ إِسْرَائِيل حَيْثُ هُوَ مُتَغَرِّبٌ وَجَاءَ بِكُلِّ رَغْبَةِ نَفْسِهِ إِلى المَكَانِ الذِي يَخْتَارُهُ الرَّبُّ 
7 وَخَدَمَ بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ مِثْل جَمِيعِ إِخْوَتِهِ اللاوِيِّينَ الوَاقِفِينَ هُنَاكَ أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ 
8 يَأْكُلُونَ أَقْسَاماً مُتَسَاوِيَةً عَدَا مَا يَبِيعُهُ عَنْ آبَائِهِ. 
9 «مَتَى دَخَلتَ الأَرْضَ التِي يُعْطِيكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ لا تَتَعَلمْ أَنْ تَفْعَل مِثْل رِجْسِ أُولئِكَ الأُمَمِ. 
10 لا يُوجَدْ فِيكَ مَنْ يُجِيزُ ابْنَهُ أَوِ ابْنَتَهُ فِي النَّارِ وَلا مَنْ يَعْرُفُ عِرَافَةً وَلا عَائِفٌ وَلا مُتَفَائِلٌ وَلا سَاحِرٌ 
11 وَلا مَنْ يَرْقِي رُقْيَةً وَلا مَنْ يَسْأَلُ جَانّاً أَوْ تَابِعَةً وَلا مَنْ يَسْتَشِيرُ المَوْتَى. 
12 لأَنَّ كُل مَنْ يَفْعَلُ ذَلِكَ مَكْرُوهٌ عِنْدَ الرَّبِّ. وَبِسَبَبِ هَذِهِ الأَرْجَاسِ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ طَارِدُهُمْ مِنْ أَمَامِكَ. 
13 تَكُونُ كَامِلاً لدَى الرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ. 
14 إِنَّ هَؤُلاءِ الأُمَمَ الذِينَ تَخْلُفُهُمْ يَسْمَعُونَ لِلعَائِفِينَ وَالعَرَّافِينَ. وَأَمَّا أَنْتَ فَلمْ يَسْمَحْ لكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ هَكَذَا. 
15 «يُقِيمُ لكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ نَبِيّاً مِنْ وَسَطِكَ مِنْ إِخْوَتِكَ مِثْلِي. لهُ تَسْمَعُونَ. 
16 حَسَبَ كُلِّ مَا طَلبْتَ مِنَ الرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ فِي حُورِيبَ يَوْمَ الاِجْتِمَاعِ قَائِلاً: لا أَعُودُ أَسْمَعُ صَوْتَ الرَّبِّ إِلهِي وَلا أَرَى هَذِهِ النَّارَ العَظِيمَةَ أَيْضاً لِئَلا أَمُوتَ 
17 قَال لِيَ الرَّبُّ: قَدْ أَحْسَنُوا فِي مَا تَكَلمُوا. 
18 أُقِيمُ لهُمْ نَبِيّاً مِنْ وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِهِمْ مِثْلكَ وَأَجْعَلُ كَلامِي فِي فَمِهِ فَيُكَلِّمُهُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا أُوصِيهِ بِهِ. 
19 وَيَكُونُ أَنَّ الإِنْسَانَ الذِي لا يَسْمَعُ لِكَلامِي الذِي يَتَكَلمُ بِهِ بِاسْمِي أَنَا أُطَالِبُهُ. 

اننا لو دققنا فى الاصحاح من أوله سنلاحظ ان خطاب الرب مع موسى كان عن سبط لاوى و تحديدا الكهنة فمعروف ان الكهنة لا يكونون من خارج سبط لاوى و طيلة الاصحاح و الرب يكلم موسى الذى هو ايضا من سبط لاوى عن كهنة السبط ثم تأتى النبوة فى العدد 15 فيقول الرب "يُقِيمُ لكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ نَبِيّاً مِنْ وَسَطِكَ مِنْ إِخْوَتِكَ مِثْلِي. لهُ تَسْمَعُونَ" لاحظ ان الخطاب موجه لسبط لاوى بالتحديد من بنى اسرائيل فيقول الرب اولا انه سيقيم نبيا من وسطك ليس من وسط لاوى و لكن من وسط اسرائيل ثم يردف بعد ذلك فيقول من اخوتك اى من اخوتك من وسط اسرائيل و هو سبط يهوذا الذى خرج منه المسيح (عب7:14) فالنص اذن يتكلم عن الاخوة و لكن فى داخل اسرائيل نفسه و ليس خارجه ثم يأتى العدد 18 فنقرأ قول الرب "يُقِيمُ لكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ نَبِيّاً مِنْ وَسَطِكَ مِنْ إِخْوَتِكَ مِثْلِي. لهُ تَسْمَعُونَ" لاحظ ان الخطاب مازال مستمر للاويين طبقا لعهد الرب فى حوريب يوم الاجتماع (خر33) ثم سيقوم نبيا من وسط اخوتهم اى من وسط اخوة سبط لاوى و هو سبط يهوذا كما بينا الذى خرج منه المخلص.

لاحظ بين الايتين فى العدد 15 و العدد 18 شيئين هما "مثلى" و "مثلك" فى العدد 15 قال الرب انه سيقيم نبيا مثله انه امر فى غاية الخطورة فالرب ليس بنبى كى يقول انه سيقيم نبيا مثله ولا يوجد من هو يشبه الرب لكى يشبه الرب نفسه به و هو القائل "بمن تشبهونني وتسوونني وتمثلونني لنتشابه" (اش 46:5)  فكيف يقول هذا بنفسه الا لو كان هو نفسه النبى فالرب يسوع المسيح جمع فى شخصه الفريد كل صفات الانسان الكامل و الاله الكامل فمع كونه هو الله كان ايضا نبيا :

لو 7:16  فاخذ الجميع خوف ومجدوا الله قائلين قد قام فينا نبي عظيم وافتقد الله شعبه.

لو 24:19  فقال لهما وما هي.فقالا المختصة بيسوع الناصري الذي كان انسانا نبيا مقتدرا في الفعل والقول امام الله وجميع الشعب.

يو 4:19  قالت له المرأة يا سيد ارى انك نبي.

يو 9:17  قالوا ايضا للاعمى ماذا تقول انت عنه من حيث انه فتح عينيك.فقال انه نبي.

ثم لاحظ فى العدد 18 ان الرب يقول لموسى "مثلك" اى انه كما ان هذا النبى لاهوته هو ذات لاهوت الرب هو ايضا انسانا له طبيعة بشرية مثل موسى مع الفارق ان المسيح كان كاملا فى كل شىء اى ان هذا النبى مثل الرب و مثل موسى له طبيعة ألهية كاملة و له طبيعة بشرية كاملة...المسيح!

فى تعليقه على الاية رقم 15 يقول ابانا القس انطونيوس فكرى :-



و فى تعليقه على الاية رقم 18 قال :-



نقرأ فى العهد الجديد تطبيق هذه النبوة فقال بطرس فى اعمال الرسل الاصحاح الثالث:

18  واما الله فما سبق وانبأ به بافواه جميع انبيائه ان يتألم المسيح قد تممه هكذا.
19  فتوبوا وارجعوا لتمحى خطاياكم لكي تأتي اوقات الفرج من وجه الرب.
20  ويرسل يسوع المسيح المبشر به لكم قبل.
21  الذي ينبغي ان السماء تقبله الى ازمنة رد كل شيء التي تكلم عنها الله بفم جميع انبيائه القديسين منذ الدهر.
22  فان موسى قال للآباء ان نبيا مثلي سيقيم لكم الرب الهكم من اخوتكم.له تسمعون في كل ما يكلمكم به.
23  ويكون ان كل نفس لا تسمع لذلك النبي تباد من الشعب.
24  وجميع الانبياء ايضا من صموئيل فما بعده جميع الذين تكلموا سبقوا وانبأوا بهذه الايام.

و قال اسطفانوس اول الشهداء قبل استشهاده :

اع 7:37  هذا هو موسى الذي قال لبني اسرائيل نبيا مثلي سيقيم لكم الرب الهكم من اخوتكم.له تسمعون.

مطبقا قوله على الرب يسوع المسيح

و يقول القديس بولس الرسول:

عب 3:2  حال كونه امينا للذي اقامه كما كان موسى ايضا في كل بيته.

مطبقا القول ايضا عن الرب يسوع المسيح تماما

و هنا فى هذه الدراسة سنعرض أوجه الشبه بين السيد المسيح و موسى النبى لنرى كيف تم تطبيق النبوة تماما :


1- إن موسى والمسيح من نسل إسحق ولكن محمد هو من نسل إسماعيل

2- إن موسى والمسيح هم من يعقوب (إسرائيل) ولكن محمد هو من نسل إسماعيل 

3- إن موسى والمسيح ختنا في اليوم الثامن وفقاً لوصية الله لإبراهيم ولنسله وأما محمد فلم يختن في اليوم الثامن وتقول المصادر أنه لم يختن البتة ليكون مثل آدم .

4- إن والدتي موسى والمسيح كانتا من بني إسرائل ومؤمنتان بالله الحي الحقيقي إله إسرائيل وليستا كوالدة محمد المشركة.

5- إن موسى والمسيح تعرضا للقتل والموت في طفولتهما من قبل حاكم البلد ولكن محمد لم يتعرض لذلك بل تربى في كنف عمه الذي يعتبر من أعيان قريش.

6- إن موسى والمسيح كانا في مصر في طفولتهما وأما محمد فإنه لم يراها خلال كل حياته.

7- إن موسى والمسيح تكلما اللغة العبرية ولغات أخرى وأما محمد لم يتكلم إلا اللغة العربية.

8- إن موسى والمسيح كتبا اللغة العبرية ولكن محمد كان أمياً كما يقول المسلمون.

9- إن موسى والمسيح ولدا تحت حكم المستعمر والمستعبد لشعب الله. بينما نجد أن محمد ولد في مكة بين أهله الأحرار من أي مستعمر بشري.

10- إن موسى والمسيح تربيا بعيداً عن مكان ولادتهما فموسى تربى بعيداً عن جاسان والمسيح تربى في مصر بعيداً عن بيت لحم. بينما نرى أن محمد ترعرع في مكة مكان ولادته.

11- إن موسى والمسيح صاما مدة أربعين يوم وأربعين ليلة في البرية ومحمد لم يصم الأربعين يوماً متتالية بل صام رمضان.

12- إن موسى جاءه صوت الله يدعوه للخدمة والمسيح جاءه صوت الله الآب يمسحه للخدمة. بينما محمد تلقى دعوته من جبريل؟ فهو لم يسمع صوت الله قط.

13- موسى رُفض من شعبه وعاد إليهم ليقبلوه بدون أن يحاربهم وقادهم للخلاص من العبودية وقادهم إلى أرض الميعاد والمسيح رفض من شعبه وقبلوه في يوم الخمسين بدون أن يحاربهم وسيقبلوه عند رجوعه الثاني في يوم خلاصهم النهائي. وأما محمد فحارب شعبه وغزاهم وأخذ الخمس من الغنائم كما تقول كتبهم وأحاديثهم … حتى أحتل مكة أخيراً، … وارتدوا عنه بعد وفاته وحاربهم خليفته الأول " أبو بكر" بما يسمى حروب الردة وغزاهم بأحد عشر لواء.

14- إن موسى والمسيح كانا في حالة من المجد السماوي فموسى صار وجهه مضيئاً بسبب الوجود في محضر الله والمسيح تمجد أمام تلاميذه وشاهدوا مجده وهيئته المتغيرة والممجدة وأما محمد فليس له شيء من هذا.

15- إن موسى مارس دور الشفاعة في حياته والمسيح يمارس دور الشفاعة كونه حياً إلى أبد الآبدين أما محمد فقد رُفضت شفاعته حتى من أجل أمه.

18- إن موسى والمسيح عملا المعجزات في الطبيعة وأما محمد فلا معجزة له( وما منعنا أن نرسل بالآيات إلا أن كذب بها الأولون , الاسراء 59)

19- إن موسى خدم في خيمة الاجتماع الأرضية والمسيح في خيمة الاجتماع السماوية وأما محمد فليس له ذلك.

20-إن موسى والمسيح ليسا يتيمين ولكن محمد كذلك.

23- إن موسى والمسيح انتقلا من الأرض بطريقة معجزية وأما محمد فهو في قبره ينتظر القيامة العامة والوقوف أمام عرش الله العظيم الأبيض.

24- إن موسى والمسيح رجعا إلى أرضهم بعد موت من كان يطلب نفسهما، فموسى رجع بعد موت فرعون والمسيح رجع بعد موت هيرودس الكبير.

25- ان موسى صنع الفصح الأول والمسيح صنع الفصح الأخير وأما محمد فلم يعرف الفصح 

فهل بعد كل هذا ياتى مسلم ليقول لنا ان هذا النص يتكلم عن محمد؟؟؟


منقووووووووووول​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (14 نوفمبر 2008)

*الموضوع فوق الممتاز
الرب يعوض تعب محبتك خيرا
صلي من اجلي ومن اجل الخدمة 
ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا
بيشو
*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (14 نوفمبر 2008)

bishoragheb قال:


> *الموضوع فوق الممتاز
> الرب يعوض تعب محبتك خيرا
> صلي من اجلي ومن اجل الخدمة
> ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا
> ...



*أشكرك على المرور بيشو
الرب يباركك


مارثا​*


----------



## jojo_angelic (14 نوفمبر 2008)

عاشت ايديك على المقاله الجميله 
الرب يباركي


----------



## مونيكا 57 (14 نوفمبر 2008)

jojo_angelic قال:


> عاشت ايديك على المقاله الجميله
> الرب يباركي


*
أشكرك          jojo_angelic 

الرب يباركك



مارثا​*


----------



## kalimooo (14 نوفمبر 2008)

جمي
جميل جدااااااااااااا اخت مارتا
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (14 نوفمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> جميل
> جميل جدااااااااااااا اخت مارتا
> ربنا يباركك
> سلام المسيح​



*
أشكرك أخى كليمو
الرب يباركك


مارثا​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*ا
سفر التثنية الا  صحاح الثامن عشر

آية1، 2:- لا يكون للكهنة اللاويين كل سبط لاوي قسم و لا نصيب مع اسرائيل ياكلون و قائد الرب و نصيبه. فلا يكون له نصيب في وسط اخوته الرب هو نصيبه كما قال له.

الكهنة اللاويين = إختار المفسرون فى هذا التعبير الذى إستخدمه موسى فى سفر التثنية وتساءلوا لماذا لا يقول الكهنة أبناء هرون حتى أنهم إدعوا أن كاتب السفر شخص غير موسى وأنه لا يفهم فى الناموس الموسوى ونظام الكهنوت !! لكن السبب كما قلنا أن موسى لا يتكلم هنا مع الكهنة أو اللاويين بل مع الشعب وبالنسبة للشعب فالكهنة هم من سبط لاوى أى لاويين. وواجب الشعب أن يهتم بالكهنة واللاويين عموماً. فالكهنة واللاويين عملهم قاصر على الخدمة الروحية وعلى الشعب أن يهتم بهم.

وقائد الرب = فالكهنة يشتركون مع المذبح 

آية3:-  و هذا يكون حق الكهنة من الشعب من الذين يذبحون الذبائح بقرا كانت او غنما يعطون الكاهن الساعد و الفكين و الكرش.

الساعد = ساق الرفيعة. الفكين = جزء من الرأس وهما مع الكرش أى الأمعاء لم يذكروا من قبل فى سفر اللاويين وهما من الأجزاء الزهيدة الثمن وأعطاها موسى للكهنة هنا. اليهود يفهمون هذه الآية أنها على الحيوانات التى تذبح فى البيوت للإستعمال الشخصى. فسفر اللاويين حدد الصدر والساق اليمنى من ذبائح السلامة (لا32:7-34) وهكذا من ذبائح الخطية (لا14:10) للكهنة  

آية4، 5:-  و تعطيه اول حنطتك و خمرك و زيتك و اول جزاز غنمك. لان الرب الهك قد اختاره من جميع اسباطك لكي يقف ليخدم باسم الرب هو و بنوه كل الايام.

كان الربانيون يحددون الباكورات التى يعطيها الشخص للكهنة من كل نوع من الثمار. 

الآيات 6-8:- و اذا جاء لاوي من احد ابوابك من جميع اسرائيل حيث هو متغرب و جاء بكل رغبة نفسه الى المكان الذي يختاره الرب.و خدم باسم الرب الهك مثل جميع اخوته اللاويين الواقفين هناك امام الرب.ياكلون اقساما متساوية عدا ما يبيعه عن ابائه.

كان للكهنة واللاويين 48 مدينة فى إسرائيل مع مزارعها وضواحيها وكان بعض اللاويين يقيمون فى مدنهم هذه للتعليم لباقى الشعب وبعضهم يخدمون فى الهيكل. ومثال ذلك كان صموئيل النبى وأبوه مع أنهما لاويين من نسل قورح إلا انهما كانا يقيمان خارج شيلوه وكان أبوه يذهب سنوياً إلى شيلوه حيث الإجتماع وبعد ذلك نذرت أم صموئيل إبنها للإقامة الدائمة حيث الخيمة. وكان اللاويين الذين يقيمون فى هذه المدن يملكون أرضاً ومواشى. والنص هنا يفيد أنه إذا كان هناك لاوى يملك أرضاً ورثها عن آبائه فإذا تنازل عن أرضه وباعها وأتى ليخدم فى الهيكل كان عليهم أن يقبلوه بل يعطونه نصيباً مثل باقى اللاويين ولا ينقصوا شيئاً من نصيبه بحجة أنه باع أرضه ومعهُ ثمنها ولاحظ تسمية الوحى للاوى الذى يملك أرض ويقيم فيها = حيث هو متغرب فقد إعتبره غريباً لأن مكانه فى الهيكل. ونحن غرباء فى هذا العالم وموطننا السماء ومن يعود لخدمة الهيكل ويعود لله سيكون له نصيبه حتى لو جاء فى الساعة الحادية عشرة. 

آية10،9:- متى دخلت الارض التي يعطيك الرب الهك لا تتعلم ان تفعل مثل رجس اولئك الامم.لا يوجد فيك من يجيز ابنه او ابنته في النار و لا من يعرف عرافة و لا عائف و لا متفائل و لا ساحر.

يجيز إبنه فى النار = هذه كانت طقوس وثنية ولها نوعان

أ‌-     يقدمون الأبناء كذبائح تحرق بالنار إرضاء للآلهة.

ب‌-يمررونهم فى نار مذابحهم التى يعتبرونها مقدسة حتى يطيلوا أعمار أولادهم وتباركهم الآلهة.

 يعرف عرافة = يدعى علم الغيب ومثل هذا من يحاول معرفة الحظ والمستقبل عن طريق الكف أو النجوم. عائف = هى زجر طائر ليطير ويرى الناس الوجهة التى سيطير إليها الطائر فيتفاءلون أو يتشاءمون ومازالت هذه العادة باقية فى التشاؤم من نعيق وصوات البوم. متفائل = يتفائل بشىء معين. ويُعرف المستقبل بقراءة الكأس أو الفنجان ومازالت هذه موجودة للآن فيمن يتشاءم من سقوط أنية وإنكسارها. ولا ساحر أى يتعامل مع الشياطين صراحة ومازال هذا موجوداً فى الأحجبة وفك الأعمال والتعاويذ.  والمصريين والكلدانيين إشتهروا بأمور السحر 

آية12،11:- و لا من يرقي رقية و لا من يسال جانا او تابعة و لا من يستشير الموتى.لان كل من يفعل ذلك مكروه عند الرب و بسبب هذه الارجاس الرب الهك طاردهم من امامك.

يرقى رقية = هى أن يردد المرء كلمات وعبارات وتعاويذ ظناً أنها تجلب الشفاء والخير له أو لذويه. أو تابعة = الروح النجس الذى يظنون أنه يتبع المرء للإضرار به أو لإسعاده  وقد يكشف هذا الروح بعض الأسرار لتابعيه لعمل بلبلة وسط الناس (أع16:16-18) 

ولا من يستشير موتى = هم من يحاولون تحضير الأرواح وسؤالها وهذه تكون شياطين تضلل من يفعل ذلك. وكل ما أتى فى الآيتين 11،10 يغضب الله وبسبب ذلك يطرد الأمم التى تفعلها أما المؤمن فلا يهتم بالغد فهو يشعر أنه فى يد إلهه يدبره بحكمة وللخير. وإذا فكر فى المستقبل فهو يشتاق للسماء التى سيذهب إليها. 

آية13:- تكون كاملا لدى الرب الهك.

تكون كاملاً = إذا لم نبحث عن المستقبل عند هؤلاء وكان لنا ثقة فى الله الذى فى يده مستقبلنا. ووضعنا كل ثقتنا فيه وإتكالنا عليه فهذا هو الكمال (أش19:8)


آية14:- ان هؤلاء الامم الذين تخلفهم يسمعون للعائفين و العرافين و اما انت فلم يسمح لك الرب الهك هكذا.

هذه الآية تربط الأيات السابقة بالأيات الآتية التى تتنبأ صراحة عن المسيح وكأن الوحى يخبرنا عن الفرق بين من يسأل الشياطين وبين من هو تابع للمسيح. وكأنها تقول لمن يفعل هذه الأمور كفى تعامل مع الشياطين فالمسيح آت .

الذين يخلفهم = تأخذ الأرض خلفاً لهم أى بعد أن تطردهم منها. 

​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*آية15:- يقيم لك الرب الهك نبيا من وسطك من اخوتك مثلي له تسمعون.

هذه الأيات هى أوضح ما قيل فى نبوات موسى عن المسيح وراجع (أع22:3 + أع37:7 + يو14:6+ 1بط10:1 + يو46،45:5 + يو41،40:7). ولاحظ مواصفات هذا النبى وأنها تنطبق على المسيح يقيم لك الرب = أى الله يدعوه ويختاره (عب4:5-6) والمسيح دائماً كان يردد أبى أرسلنى (يو38:6-40) من وسطك = فهو سيأتى من إسرائيل ومن إخوتك (رو29:8 + عب11:2).

مثلى = أى مثل موسى أى إنسان مثله وهناك أوجه شبه عديدة بين المسيح وموسى فموسى رمز للمسيح:-

1- كلاهما من شعب إسرائيل من وسطهم ومن إخوتهم.

2- نجا كل منهما من مؤامرة أحد الملوك فى طفولته وفى كل مؤامرة إستشهد أطفال كثيرين 

3- موسى ترك القصر ليفتقد شعبه والمسيح أخلى ذاته ليفتقد شعبه وكلاهما فضل أن يتألم مع شعبه

4- الشعب اليهودى رفض موسى قاضياً ورفضوا المسيح ملكاً وكثيراً ما تذمروا على المسيح وعلى موسى 

5- أعمال كليهما صاحبها معجزات كثيرة

6- كلاهما أنقذ شعبه من العبودية

7- كلم الله شعبه عن طريق عبده موسى والمسيح هو كلمة الله

8- كلاهما وسيط بين الله والناس 

9- موسى كان راعياً للخراف والمسيح كان الراعى الصالح

10- كلاهما صام 40 يوماً

11- الله أعطى الشريعة لموسى على جبل والمسيح بدأ حياته العملية على جبل التطويبات 

12- موسى وجهه لمع بعد ما تجلى له مجد الرب والمسيح تجلى مجده أمام تلاميذه

13- المسيح إختار 12 تلميذاً و 70 رسولاً وموسى عين 12 رئيساً للأسباط و 70 شيخاً لمعاونته

14- موسى رحب بألداد وميداد حين تنبآ والمسيح لم يمنع من يخرج الشياطين (لو50،49:9) 

15- كلاهما بارك الشعب فى نهاية خدمته

16- شفاعة موسى عن شعبه وكونه يفضل أن يموت عوض شعبه يشبه محبة المسيح فى فدائه

17- مات كلاهما على جبل

18- كان موسى نبياً وكذلك المسيح (تث15:18+ 10:34 + مر 15:6) 

19- موسى كان ملكاً فى يشورون (تث5:33) والمسيح أخذ كرسى داود أبيه (لو33،32:1) 

20- موسى أخذ وظيفة كاهن (مز6:99) والمسيح كان رئيس كهنة

21- كلاهما كان وسيط عهد والعهدين كانا مختومين بالدم

22- موسى أسس كنيسة العهد القديم والمسيح أسس الكنيسة فى العهد الجديد

23- موسى كان قاضياً لشعبه والمسيح هو الديان.

24- لم يوجد فى تاريخ البشرية من قدم الشريعة الإلهية سوى موسى والسيد المسيح.

هذا من ناحية الرمز لكن يجب ألا ننسى أن موسى نبى أرسله الله أما المسيح فإبن الله.

وموسى كان له ضعفاته أما المسيح فلم يكن له خطية. وشفاعة المسيح دائمة أبداً وهى شفاعة كفارية أما شفاعة موسى فهى شفاعة توسلية.



آية16:- حسب كل ما طلبت من الرب الهك في حوريب يوم الاجتماع قائلا لا اعود اسمع صوت الرب الهي و لا ارى هذه النار العظيمة ايضا لئلا اموت.

لم يحتمل الشعب أن يرى مجد الله لئلا يموتوا فطلبوا من موسى أن يكون الوسيط 



آية17:- قال لي الرب قد احسنوا فيما تكلموا.

أستصوب الله كلامهم لأنه يعلم أن الإنسان فى خطيته لن يحتمل أن يرى مجد الله فكان لابد من وجود وسيط بين الله والناس يكلمه الله فماً لفم مثل موسى وهو يكلمهم. وفى العهد الجديد صار المسيح هذا الوسيط فهو كلمة الله وأخذ جسداً أخفى مجده حتى يكلمنا ولا نموت. لذلك أستصوب الله كلامهم لأنه كان بحسب خطته الإلهية فى التجسد



آية18:- اقيم لهم نبيا من وسط اخوتهم مثلك و اجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما اوصيه به.

المسيح هو النبى المنتظر، بل هو رب الأنبياء. وبسبب هذه النبوة قالوا " هذا هو بالحقيقة النبى الآتى إلى العالم (يو14:6) وهم سألوا يوحنا المعمدان " النبى أنت " (يو21:1)

آية19:- و يكون ان الانسان الذي لا يسمع لكلامي الذي يتكلم به باسمي انا اطالبه.

قارن مع (عب3:2 + 29:10 + 25:12 + رو13:2)



الآيات 20-22:- و اما النبي الذي يطغي فيتكلم باسمي كلاما لم اوصه ان يتكلم به او الذي يتكلم باسم الهة اخرى فيموت ذلك النبي. ان قلت في قلبك كيف نعرف الكلام الذي لم يتكلم به الرب.

فما تكلم به النبي باسم الرب و لم يحدث و لم يصر فهو الكلام الذي لم يتكلم به الرب بل بطغيان تكلم به النبي فلا تخف منه
تحذير من الأنبياء الكذبة. ولاحظ أن ضد المسيح سيأتى كنبى كاذب مدعياً أنه المسيح مدعماً أعماله بمعجزات (رؤ5:13) وقد يقف الناس حيارى أمام هذه المعجزات والنبوات والتعاليم المخادعة، ولكن الله يحدد هنا طريقة سهلة نحكم بها هى ... هل يتحقق الكلام الذى يتنبأون به؟ إن لم يتحقق فهم كاذبون.

أيضاً هناك مبدأ عام :- هل ما يدعو إليه هذا النبى الكاذب يتفق مع أقوال الكتاب المقدس أو له تعاليم جديدة؟ هل يتفق مع الكنيسة وتعاليمها المسلمة لنا أم لا؟
هل تعاليم هذا النبى الكاذب تمجد الله وتمجد المسيح إبن الله وعمله أم لا؟ وهناك فرق واضح لا لبس فيه فالمسيح لن يأتى مرة أخرى كإنسان يظهر على الأرض بل هو أخبرنا أنه سيأتى فى المجىء الثانى على السحاب فى مجده (مت31:25) وهو يأتى للدينونة (مت32:25) وراجع (أع9:1-11). ​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*آية18:- اقيم لهم نبيا من وسط اخوتهم مثلك و اجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما اوصيه به.

المسيح هو النبى المنتظر، بل هو رب الأنبياء. وبسبب هذه النبوة قالوا " هذا هو بالحقيقة النبى الآتى إلى العالم (يو14:6)​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (27 ديسمبر 2008)

*و قال اسطفانوس اول الشهداء قبل استشهاده :

اع 7:37 هذا هو موسى الذي قال لبني اسرائيل نبيا مثلي سيقيم لكم الرب الهكم من اخوتكم.له تسمعون.

مطبقا قوله على الرب يسوع المسيح

و يقول القديس بولس الرسول:

عب 3:2 حال كونه امينا للذي اقامه كما كان موسى ايضا في كل بيته.

مطبقا القول ايضا عن الرب يسوع المسيح تماما​*


----------



## SALVATION (27 ديسمبر 2008)

_



نَبِيّاً مِنْ وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِهِمْ مِثْلكَ​

أنقر للتوسيع...

تسلم ايدك مارثا على توضيحك
يسوع يبارك حياتك​_


----------



## mero_engel (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*موضوع قيم ومتكامل *
*ميرسي ليكي يا مارثا *
*ربنا يباركك*





​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل يا مارثا 

ميررررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (24 مايو 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _
> تسلم ايدك مارثا على توضيحك
> يسوع يبارك حياتك​_




*أشكرك أخى
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (24 مايو 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *موضوع قيم ومتكامل *
> *ميرسي ليكي يا مارثا *
> *ربنا يباركك*
> 
> ...



*
أشكرك أختى الحبيبة
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (24 مايو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل يا مارثا
> 
> ميررررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​



*أشكرك أخى
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## اني بل (25 مايو 2009)

موضوع رهيب وقوي ...ما عاد عندهم حجة ، أختنا العزيزة تقدم براهين قوية ومثبتة ....تسلم ايدك ياعزيزتي فعلا" شئ يسر ويفرح، ويرفع الرأس ، هذا يجعلنا نتغنى جميعاً ونقول:
المسيح هو النبى المنتظر، بل هو رب الأنبياء. وبسبب هذه النبوة قالوا " هذا هو بالحقيقة النبى الآتى الى العالم ( يو 6 : 14 )


----------



## مونيكا 57 (25 مايو 2009)

Joyful Song قال:


> موضوع رهيب وقوي ...ما عاد عندهم حجة ، أختنا العزيزة تقدم براهين قوية ومثبتة ....تسلم ايدك ياعزيزتي فعلا" شئ يسر ويفرح، ويرفع الرأس ، هذا يجعلنا نتغنى جميعاً ونقول:
> المسيح هو النبى المنتظر، بل هو رب الأنبياء. وبسبب هذه النبوة قالوا " هذا هو بالحقيقة النبى
> 
> الآتى الى العالم ( يو4 6 : 1 )


----------



## صوت المطر (25 مايو 2009)

*لو 24:19 فقال لهما وما هي.فقالا المختصة بيسوع الناصري الذي كان انسانا نبيا مقتدرا في الفعل والقول امام الله وجميع الشعب

هذا النص يعترف صراحه بأن المسيح انسانا نبيا وليس اله 
لماذا التناقض ولماذا تغلقون عقولكم التى من الله الله عليكم بها لتستخدموها وليس لتعطلوها عن العمل
وماذا كان يمنع ان يقول الها نبيا ولا لاهوتا نبيا 
ربنا يهديكم وينور عقولكم  التى عطلتموها بأرادتكم ​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (25 مايو 2009)

صوت المطر قال:


> *لو 24:19 فقال لهما وما هي.فقالا المختصة بيسوع الناصري الذي كان انسانا نبيا مقتدرا في الفعل والقول امام الله وجميع الشعب
> 
> هذا النص يعترف صراحه بأن المسيح انسانا نبيا وليس اله
> لماذا التناقض ولماذا تغلقون عقولكم التى من الله الله عليكم بها لتستخدموها وليس لتعطلوها عن العمل
> ...



*هذا المنتدى للقراءة والفهم
إذا كان عندك سؤال أو إ إستفسار أو إعتراض
عندك منتدى الأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحية
إكتب فية السؤال الذى تريدة بأدب وإحترام
​*


----------



## happy angel (25 مايو 2009)




----------



## مونيكا 57 (27 مايو 2009)

happy angel قال:


>


----------

